# Multiple Modifiers - I thought you were suppose



## rbbrigman (Nov 11, 2011)

I thought you were suppose to put a 99 first when you have multiple modifiers - is that incorrect?  Does Medicare not accept it? 
Robin


----------



## jholt12 (Nov 14, 2011)

If you have multiple modifiers you would put only 99 then make sure in the remark box that it has what 99 equals.
Lets say that you did 99213-99 you would put 24-25-57=99
I hope that makes sense.
Julia CPC, CPCD


----------

